# Asian people come here!



## chibimarukochan (May 27, 2008)

Probably a lame topic but I'm just wondering, who else here is Asian? Let's connect!

My MSN is: [email protected] 
Add me if ur interested!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

ME! I'm Vietnamese Australian  
What do you want to talk about? AZN pride? rice? jk...
I'm inclined to say you're Japanese or really like Japanese culture maruko-chan~


----------



## chibimarukochan (May 27, 2008)

wow this forum is pretty active.

Hey! Lol, I'm Chinese. Chibi Maruko-chan just happens to be one of my fav. anime characters. I don't watch that many Animes actually. xP 
Wanna talk on MSN?


----------



## Ronneh (Jun 17, 2009)

Half here.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Chinese American here . I took my MSN off my profile after some..._incidents _with people apparently from this site, but I wouldn't mind chatting some time!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yo im an ABC !


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I think it would be interesting to one day have a thread about what it's like to be asian and suffer from SA since I think statistics show that asians are more likely to suffer from SA than any other race.
Culture has definitely had a say in my SA and it would be interesting to haer your stories as well.


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

yes I'm asian! like the above person mentioned, asians generally DO NOT PUT IMPORTANCE ON MENTAL DISORDERS! I don't even bother telling the majority of asians honestly, cept my "bestfriend" but only because she has mental disorders. sometimes i think my bf also belittes my SA & OCD as he just doesn't understand & says he has it too when I'm sure he doesnt !! I'm southeast Asian, if you want to be friends PM ME!

also, would you guys like to create a support group? "asians against SA" jk. a small online support group? i''m thinking of creating a group where we have weekly goals. and there seems to be good amount of asians, cus it'd be nice if we had a small group of 10 or less =)


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Chinese-American here! It's like roll call. The support group sounds like a good plan.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

hellopiggy said:


> also, would you guys like to create a support group? "asians against SA" jk. a small online support group? i''m thinking of creating a group where we have weekly goals. and there seems to be good amount of asians, cus it'd be nice if we had a small group of 10 or less =)


I've been thinking that an eGroup for Asian sufferers of SA would be a useful thing to have but I wasn't sure how much interest there would be in it. Seems like there is at least a little bit of interest.

I think there are definitely social and cultural aspects of SA that may be unique to Asians and can serve as grounds for discussion.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

hellopiggy said:


> also, would you guys like to create a support group? "asians against SA" jk. a small online support group? i''m thinking of creating a group where we have weekly goals. and there seems to be good amount of asians, cus it'd be nice if we had a small group of 10 or less =)


do it! do it! do it!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Jurexic5 said:


> do it! do it! do it!


I usually don't like calling attention to my asian-ness, but I would join that group, if only for a little while.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

There are more asians here than I thought, anyways, I'd join that group


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 21, 2009)

mm nice


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah lets start one! take turns getting to know each other and then come up with a weekly goal program? i think having a small group is good because we won't break off into our own little groups and we can better develop closer relationships =D


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Might I suggest forming an eGroup? Should be just the thing for this type of discussion. There is a link at the top of the page. they can be as open or as private as you like.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I usually don't like calling attention to my asian-ness, but I would join that group, if only for a little while.


Same here, can't say I'm too proud to be an Asian male, but then again I'm not too proud of anything. I am comfortable being judged by other asians though, so that's why I'm being kind of open about it here.



Crunchie said:


> mm nice


mmm hmm... wait what is?


----------



## beautifuldisaster562 (Sep 6, 2009)

helloooo. i am part asian... wow theres a lot of azn persuasion on here! lol i would totally join the group :]


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

i am new here so i have no idea how to start an e-group on here !o-o


----------



## Mango7 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm asian too!!!!


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

Fellow Asian here...I wouldn't mind joining an e-group as well!


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

hellopiggy said:


> i am new here so i have no idea how to start an e-group on here !o-o


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/group.php?do=create

i'd do it, but i don't know what to name it. :afr

edit: ^ hey cheerio! cool, i'm actually kind of suprised. :b


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

Jurexic5 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/group.php?do=create
> 
> i'd do it, but i don't know what to name it. :afr
> 
> edit: ^ hey cheerio! cool, i'm actually kind of suprised. :b


Hey, why so surprised?! I'm Asian and there's always room for more support!


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Hey, why so surprised?! I'm Asian and there's always room for more support!


Ooh just because I wasn't sure if you were Asian, that's all. Not the fact that you're really cool and would be down to support fellow yellows.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

How about ...
Asiagroove 
Asian support group
AZN pride >.>
fellow yellows (ok, that sounds stupid)

The first was a forum I used to go to but died now  but I still like the name


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What about someone living in Asia


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Australia is technically asia, but there's already an Australia group


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

But I'm in Malaysia!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Judi said:


> Australia is technically asia, but there's already an Australia group


Actually Australia is a continent on it's own. It is not a part of Asia.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Hellopiggy suggested Asians Against SA, but Asian support group sounds good too. So, are you going to create it, or me, or piggy? It doesn't really matter. I just don't want to step on any toes!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeller fellers!


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol i never thought of creating a name for the group. right now kkind of busy with exams so ill create one after i'm done friday (but don't want the privilege of naming it!? i don't knwo what to name it!) ! or quietgal can do it or anyone else =D
loll i think anyone that feels that they identify w/the asian culture can join. and i mean asian culture as in NON-material aspects. not the pop culture only.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Actually Australia is a continent on it's own. It is not a part of Asia.


Oops, Sorry, I got confused from the term 'australasia' for a moment there >.>


----------



## sunnyE206 (May 17, 2006)

hellopiggy said:


> I'm southeast Asian


Me too! I'm Hmong but majority of people have never heard of it so I usually tell them I'm from southeast asia.

Oh yeah, I wanna join too!


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Asians Against Anxiety

okay i made it, what do you all think? don't mind the picture. it was the first thing i settled on and also thought it was kind of funny. you can all add pictures too, i think.


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

Yeah I don't completely identify with an old Asian dude meditating Jurexic, haha. But it is a little funny.  Thanks for starting the group!


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

lol, yeah that picture made me :wtf
Good job. Join, people!


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

uuhhmm... i thought it was a good choice at the time, now not so much... maybe Anxiety Against Asians would have been better? I just can't seem to settle on anything.


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol at the picture! it is funny & it seems like its meant to be serious! 
i like the name! "asians against anxiety" its like triple A lol. =D


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

hellopiggy said:


> Lol at the picture! it is funny & it seems like its meant to be serious!
> i like the name! "asians against anxiety" its like triple A lol. =D


oh thank goodness, you totally get me.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Uhhhh, I'm Cauc-asian at least! Yeah I know it doesn't count so sue me.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Er, I'm part Asian, but some people can't even tell. Do I count?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

i'm pretty sure anyone can join if they want to


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

im asian i guess. but want to meet a white girl who can speak asian languages or even embrace an asian. LOL


----------



## Trucker (May 12, 2009)

i'm korean hii


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

half Japanese half Caucasian, so I guess that counts...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

quietgal said:


> Chinese American here . I took my MSN off my profile after some..._incidents _with people apparently from this site, but I wouldn't mind chatting some time!


:lol too personal to mention? im a nosey person :b


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

me

Korean here~ xD


----------



## stealthology (Jan 30, 2009)

omg azn invasian. I'm half korean and half white. one of the truly best mixes in existence.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

"I want to date an asian so I can make half-cast final fantasy babies!" ~ Quote by an asian 

But I do think halfies are very pretty, my cousin is one, he's really adorable!


----------



## jinxu (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi I'm asian too. This sounds like a great idea. How do I join?


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Im filipino


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

If you go to the top of the page there's a bunch of links next to your user cp - click on eGroups, and search for Asians against anxiety.


----------



## Aza (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm half Filipino half white Australian. I'm joining.


----------



## daffie (Jun 3, 2007)

Ospi said:


> But I'm in Malaysia!!


Im from malaysia! But Im not there now, Im in US


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

People say I do look part asian. I've had people say that so often. 

My parents were born in China but their parents came from Siberia in Russia. They had obviously fled the communist revolution. While my father is totally white Russian, you can see that my mother has a bit of the native siberian in her (those people originally came to Russia from Mongolia/China I believe). ^_^


----------



## slavegod (Jan 3, 2009)

YAHHHHHHH, AZN thread

I'm from China, Mainland, Tian Jin


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

asians are geniuses


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Pialicious88 said:


> asians are geniuses


:lol :yes


----------

